

The Apollo Guidance Computer [audio] - JamilD
http://omegataupodcast.net/2015/03/167-the-apollo-guidance-computer/

======
chazu
I love omega tau - they go in-depth into some of the most intriguing
engineering projects of the recent past. I personally love the space-themed
shows however I'd encourage anyone to look through their back catalog, even if
they detest space history.

------
alexnewman
About my favourite podcast show

